# High-tech Camcorder Fix: WHACK IT!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thought y'all would enjoy this:

I used to do a lot of video work (tried to make it a business, but didn't quite make it), and have a couple of pretty price camcorders (in the four digit range - each). They've been laying idle for a while, and I decided it was time to get them up on eBay and get back a few bucks from them, since I don't do much of that sort of thing anymore.

Well, in typical fashion, when I went to test them out, neither of them wanted to work: both gave me a similar nebulous error code. I googled it, and found a veeery long thread about how other camcorder owners found a fix: whack the side of the camcorder. Hard.

I figured, what the heck? The stupid things weren't working anyway, and I wasn't about to pay several hundred dollars to have them repaired - I wouldn't make that back from selling them. So...WHACK! WHACK!

Believe it or not, after giving each one a couple of whacks on the side with the tape deck, they started working again!! Good grief...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sometimes a good, swift kick will get the husband working too *


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh crap, that means my ex-husband was right about whacking stuff.  Do you think I should call and apologize for not believing him?  Hahahaha.  No way!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Sometimes a good, swift kick will get the husband working too *


Hmm, I don't think that's worked on me so far! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Oh crap, that means my ex-husband was right about whacking stuff. Do you think I should call and apologize for not believing him? Hahahaha. No way!!


Hmm, from the sound of it maybe that's the *only* thing he was right about!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmm, from the sound of it maybe that's the *only* thing he was right about!


How very perceptive you are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Percussive maintenance should always be tried first.

After that, take it apart and put it back together again.  My husband does that. . .almost always fixes things.  Sometimes he has parts left over.  Sometimes they work better when he's done.

He's an engineer.  What can I say?


Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Percussive maintenance should always be tried first.
> 
> After that, take it apart and put it back together again. My husband does that. . .almost always fixes things. Sometimes he has parts left over. Sometimes they work better when he's done.
> 
> ...


LOL! Unfortunately when I try to do that, either the little teeny tiny screws disappear somewhere or a cat chases through my work area, scattering the parts...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first husband was a air plane mechanic for the Navy.  He always said that it said right in the manual, hit it with a hammer if all else fails....

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My first husband was a air plane mechanic for the Navy. He always said that it said right in the manual, hit it with a hammer if all else fails....
> 
> Betsy


LOL! Well, there are definitely times when some of these cantankerous devices need to be hit with a hammer!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmm, I don't think that's worked on me so far! LOL!


*LMAO, you may not want to say that near Jan *


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Sometimes a good, swift kick will get the husband working too *





kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! Well, there are definitely times when some of these cantankerous devices need to be hit with a hammer!


So, that's what I did wrong! I should have hit the ex-husband with a hammer


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> So, that's what I did wrong! I should have hit the ex-husband with a hammer


Owwweeeeee!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmm, I don't think that's worked on me so far! LOL!


Hence the need for kilt wedgies!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Hence the need for kilt wedgies!


Good thing I can still run faster than you!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! Well, there are definitely times when some of these cantankerous devices need to be hit with a hammer!


At the airplane manufacturing plant I work at, one of the "old timers" has a saying, "Don't Force It! Get a bigger hammer"


Ann Von Hagel said:


> Percussive maintenance should always be tried first.


I have used this technique for years but didn't know the proper name for it!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Remember  Fonzie, He could fix anything with one good whack.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Thought y'all would enjoy this:
> 
> I used to do a lot of video work (tried to make it a business, but didn't quite make it), and have a couple of pretty price camcorders (in the four digit range - each). They've been laying idle for a while, and I decided it was time to get them up on eBay and get back a few bucks from them, since I don't do much of that sort of thing anymore.
> 
> ...


Gee thanks for giving away one of the key tech secrets.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Gee thanks for giving away one of the key tech secrets.


Well, I just had visions of the manufacturer's repair center, where some guy was whacking the side of the camcorders that came in and the company was charging the customers $400 for it!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey...around here that's the Italian way...whack it.  The kid; upside the head.  The husband; upside the head.  The tv, vcr, toaster, fridge, one good whack. (Didn't work for the dryer though...had to get a new one.)


----------

